# Question about outside frozen drain line for what appears to be backflow prevention drainage



## ITplumbingApprentice (12 mo ago)

I'm going to start a new chapter in my career and will look to your help going forward.
I've read many of your posts and value the things I've read tremendously.
Thanks for making this platform available.

I have a question about an outside frozen drain line for what appears to be backflow prevention drainage.
After busting up all the ice outside under the 2" plastic drain outlet, I noticed the heating wire zip-tied along both sides of the pipe were all floppy and crossed/obstructed the outlet.
The heating wire did feel a little warm, so it does have a current.
No insulation either.
I carefully pulled the wiring taut and out of the way of the outlet via a zip-tie.

I let the business owner (a lady from my church) know the above, as well as that I'd look into the recommended diameter for this vertical drain, running alongside a eaves trough downspout (not having a lot of luck researching this).
It's currently 2" and I know here in Ontario all vents are minimum 3" due to hoarfrost.
I think 3" may be too large, but this is a drain line that did freeze up, not being insulated surely didn't help.

Tomorrow, I'll have access to the inside to check out the drain origin and to see what our options there are.
I didn't have access today as it would have disrupted her business (it's 5 minutes from my home)
I suspect I will find a backflow prevention device draining to a sink via an air break.
She says the sink is in an odd place, so maybe it was put there instead of a reducer, solely as a drain for the device (I'm assuming it has water lines, otherwise such a fixture that doesn't see any other use would seem cost-prohibitive).

Any input offered would be much appreciated.

Take care,

Peter


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Pics when you get inside. I can think of a hundred reasons.


----------



## ITplumbingApprentice (12 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Pics when you get inside. I can think of a hundred reasons.


Will do, thanks very much for reaching out, I really appreciate it.

Take care,

Peter


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes pics for sure


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So, you are doing cash jobs already? In my book it is frowned upon and It is not appreciated on the forum. The world reads what we write here.

Good luck when $hit hits the fan without licensing and insurance. Heating wire could result in a fire...


----------



## ITplumbingApprentice (12 mo ago)

``


Sstratton6175 said:


> Yes pics for sure


Will do so before this time tomorrow, thanks again for your help and input.

Peter


Tango said:


> So, you are doing cash jobs already? In my book it is frowned upon and It is not appreciated on the forum. The world reads what we write here.
> 
> Good luck when $hit hits the fan without licensing and insurance. Heating wire could result in a fire...


Yes, I have heard that before.
Thanks for the word of caution.

I will not manipulate anything and will make this my last cash job until I'm licensed then.

I'm a by the book kind of guy and will only post things that I do in the course of my work.

Take care,

Peter


----------

